# New Member and Old Power Tool Guy



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

new member here, been a woodworker for almost 45 years and an avid collector/restorer/user of old power tools
mostly old beaver powertools from canada, some rockwells and a parks planer, most of which are older than me!!
also professional carpenter, hobbiest furniture builder and wood turner
looking forward to reading and contributing


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome, this site will get you going. Many people to share ideas, thoughts, and skill sets - and sometimes tools.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome! I already love your choices in power tools. I'd love to have a Parks. I'm currently on the hunt for a big Walker Turner radial press. Enjoy!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the gang ….

Im starting my first restore on a 1974 rockwell jointer and i think i just might really like fixing those old ones up. If you're anywhere near CT i think ive got a lead on an old Oliver jointer. Ill confirm next week at my top secret location.


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

well im new to the forum but certainly not new to old machinery
my machinery consists of old stuff that our grandfathers and fathers could afford 50 or 60 years ago
since i am in canada, the biggest name around here was beaver, built by the callander foundry in guelph ontario in the 40's and 50's then purchased by rockwell in 1954, one of their fortes was aluminum casting as well as cast iron
the old canadian foundry became rockwell's canadian manufacturing facility
the rockwell 3400 lathe for example was a beaver design from the 40's and the unisaw and 37-220 jointer was made there for many years
the old "pre rockwell" beaver machines were very unique, i'll post some pics of them if there's interest
my collection consists of 8" tablesaw(2), 6" jointer(not a 37-220, totally different), 14 inch bandsaw, 3400 lathe, drill press, parks planer(in restoration), rockwell 1900 disk/belt sander, rockwell super 900 radial arm saw(badged beaver), beaver scroll saw and henry tools bandsaw and jointer


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to LJs Steve. You'll fit in here just fine. Check out Bertha up there. He started a forum post about old monster machines and it could use some new photos of old tools. Me, I'm still using an old 50+ year old table saw thinking it's going to outlast me.


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

thx for the welcoming notes
i'll start a thread with some pics of my old beavers and others, they had some very uniquely designed and built machines, for example a 15 inch or so bandsaw with a massive one piece aluminum body casting, this was in 1946!!
i guess i'll have to open an account on photobucket!!


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

thx for the welcoming notes
i'll start a thread with some pics of my old beavers and others, they had some very uniquely designed and built machines, for example a 15 inch or so bandsaw with a massive one piece aluminum body casting, this was in 1946!!
i guess i'll have to open an account on photobucket!!

oops sorry duplicate posting, how do i delete a posting?


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

just testing my photobucket links

1940's Beaver scrollsaw










this ones not actually mine, mines nicer!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's Steve. There is nothing better then an old dependable piece of equiptment. I have an old Rockwell/Delta Shaper that I use alot and I love it. Looking forward to seeing more of your collection…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm generally suspicious of people who say they want to show me their old beavers, but in this case I'll make an exception.  Welcome, Steve!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome steve

you can insert pictures direct 
by clicking on the img button
in the comment box
it takes you to your pictures
and the web too


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to LJ Steve. I'm sure we will learn a lot from you and in the end we will be better woodworkers and possibly Beaver fans too.


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome, glad to meet an old tool fan. I have a dewalt # 1030 ras love it.keep up the good work….shinju


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

here's a link to my photobucket album

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s124/stevemarrianne/Old%20Beavers%20and%20Others/

i can upload to another thread if there's interest in more details
all these machines are at least 40 yrs old, many are 60 plus\
all fully operational and used regularly


----------

